# I finally finished my mill - pictures.



## ja1724 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well after a long winter of cutting and welding steel I have finally finished my mill. It is a Linn Lumber 190-A model that I built from their plans. They are great to deal with BTW. I built the track last week and set the mill on it this weekend. Today I bought the DH kiln plans from Daren. I plan to start milling as soon as the kiln is built.

Main carriage pieces









Track runners









Wheel mount









Sides tacked up









Main carriage all tacked up









Side view


----------



## ja1724 (Jan 22, 2013)

Here's some more










Band wheel frame. yoke tubes, misc parts









Chain cover









Blade guards









Adjustable saw guide


----------



## ja1724 (Jan 22, 2013)

Main carriage, raise/lower assembly, paint job










Plus shields









Sawframe carriage









Mill on track, first cuts on a practice (pine) log









Front view


----------



## ja1724 (Jan 22, 2013)

The last pics...

Front close-up









Back view









Done for the night









My 'project' lumber pile or red & white oaks, cherry, and pine


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

Way cool. You can bring that to my home if you want to. I don't mind. I know I can find a lot of pine and aspen around here, a good deal of it being free. LOL. 

It looks great. I'm happy for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Man, that is too cool. Nice job!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That looks fantastic. I love it. How about a video of this baby in action? :thumbsup:


----------



## ja1724 (Jan 22, 2013)

vursenbach said:


> Way cool. You can bring that to my home if you want to. I don't mind. I know I can find a lot of pine and aspen around here, a good deal of it being free. LOL.
> 
> It looks great. I'm happy for you.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Yeah, that's pretty much the whole reason I went through the trouble of building this thing. I get 90% of my logs for free. I love me some quarter sawn oak !!!


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 24, 2010)

I knew I should have taken shop class in high school instead that academic crap! Jealous! Love your machine. Gary


----------



## ja1724 (Jan 22, 2013)

HomeBody said:


> I knew I should have taken shop class in high school instead that academic crap! Jealous! Love your machine. Gary


Damn, that's funny. I did take all the academic crap in school. I'm actually an IT specialist but like to build and restore things. I've been restoring muscle cars for about ten years. This gave me a tremendous edge on building my own mill. Now I just need to learn how to build furniture and cabinets with all the lumber I'm going to have.


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice works. I shake his hand! Maybe it's just the beginning. What was the costs of
this band mill?


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

My works


----------



## ja1724 (Jan 22, 2013)

Black rock said:


> Nice works. I shake his hand! Maybe it's just the beginning. What was the costs of
> this band mill?


Thanks. Between the mill and the track I think I have around 4,000 - 4,500 USD in it.


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

I advise the screw pair on raise/lower assembly to protect against the sawdust. I did so


----------



## Faceted rock (Jan 13, 2011)

Look at this band mill. The costs of this band mill around $3000 or less 
http://youtu.be/pVcVyL0VqlE


----------



## mo_bhaiyat (Jun 18, 2013)

You gots mad skills. That thing looks as good as anything off the shelf.


----------



## vursenbach (Apr 11, 2012)

mo_bhaiyat said:


> You gots mad skills. That thing looks as good as anything off the shelf.


+1 100%

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## skibuilder (Jun 11, 2011)

Impressive!


----------



## tamimlerkara (Dec 28, 2018)

HELLO FRIENDS.

I WAN TO MAKE MY SAWMILL. CAN YOU HELP ME ABOUT THİS MACHINE'S MATERIAL MEASUREMENTS. PLEASE SEND ME MAIL!

[email protected]

please send photos and measurements.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Curl (Jan 1, 2013)

tamimlerkara said:


> HELLO FRIENDS.
> 
> I WAN TO MAKE MY SAWMILL. CAN YOU HELP ME ABOUT THİS MACHINE'S MATERIAL MEASUREMENTS. PLEASE SEND ME MAIL!
> 
> ...


Dude, this thread is over 5 years old.


----------

